# 20 cases of water



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Was doing instant offers at whole foods and saw a stack of cases of water. Figured they just stack them there. Nope. 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight. What kind of maniac orders that much? and whole foods you can quit patting yourself on the back with a sign saying you got rid of straws when you got single-use bottles of water all over the place.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

astros1969 said:


> What kind of maniac orders that much?


Coronavirus prepper.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

astros1969 said:


> Was doing instant offers at whole foods and saw a stack of cases of water. Figured they just stack them there. Nope. 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight. What kind of maniac orders that much? and whole foods you can quit patting yourself on the back with a sign saying you got rid of straws when you got single-use bottles of water all over the place.


20 cases of water right about now isn't such a bad idea, buying it from Whole Foods however may be a bit moronic.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

astros1969 said:


> 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight.


Of course it can unless you weighed 250+ pounds. 20 cases of water is about 600 lbs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

astros1969 said:


> Was doing instant offers at whole foods and saw a stack of cases of water. Figured they just stack them there. Nope. 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight. What kind of maniac orders that much? and whole foods you can quit patting yourself on the back with a sign saying you got rid of straws when you got single-use bottles of water all over the place.


A WUHAN FLU COVID 19 PREPPER !

GET USED TO IT !

( REMEMBER THE ADDRESSES OF STOCKPILERS OF FOOD ! JUST IN CASE . . . )



waldowainthrop said:


> Coronavirus prepper.


COULD BE AN UBER ANT !



oicu812 said:


> Of course it can unless you weighed 250+ pounds. 20 cases of water is about 600 lbs.


WATER IS 7 POUNDS A GALLON.
12 OZ A BOTTLE.
24 BOTTLES A CASE
288 OZ. A CASE
128 oz a gallon
2 1/4 gallons a case
15 .75pounds a case
157.5 pounds per 10 cases
315 pounds per 20 cases Plus packaging materials.

He could Easily handle 40 cases !

Next i will break Kilos into pounds
Pounds into grams.
Grams into drams
And write Apothocary prescriptions for pharmaceuticals.

For a small Fee . . .

All while hand rolling a " cigarette " in each hand simultaneously.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> A WUHAN FLU COVID 19 PREPPER !
> 
> GET USED TO IT !
> 
> ...


A gallon of water weighs about 8 and a third lbs, not 7. It's why you dont try to move full fish tanks. Most bottles I see are 16 oz. The Ozarks bottles are 16.9. Also, some cases are of 40 bottles, not 24. So it could be a lot more.

It's not just the weight though, it's the idea of expecting someone to load and unload that and likely not tip anywhere near enough what you should.

I wouldn't do it on principle, and if that wasn't enough reason, my back.



waldowainthrop said:


> Coronavirus prepper.


Folks like me who live in hurricane country. I make sure I'm well prepared every year because if you wait until one is coming, it's too late. Unfortunately bottled water DOES go out of date eventually.

I'm far enough inland to not evacuate, and very unlikely to flood, but could still have major issues with supplies and water if there is a hurricane.

We have a checklist and get ready every May.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> A gallon of water weighs about 8 and a third lbs, not 7. It's why you dont try to move full fish tanks. Most bottles I see are 16 oz. The Ozarks bottles are 16.9. Also, some cases are of 40 bottles, not 24. So it could be a lot more.
> 
> It's not just the weight though, it's the idea of expecting someone to load and unload that and likely not anywhere near enough what you should.
> 
> ...


My bad !

Caught me trying to short you on water !

Oops.

But . . . its " uncut " water !

I gave you the weight for Av gas . . .

Im NOT DOING THE MATH IN MY HEAD FOR 8.345 pounds. Times 2 1/4. Times 20 !

( where did i put my Triple Beam scale ?)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

If someone keeps a stock for a natural disaster of water, can goods, etc food expiring isnt a problem.

Buy initial stock pile and rotate stock out with your regular groceries. Problem solved

Btw 20 cases of water cant fit inside a prius forget weight. Even if you could manage to fit all in car you will be unable to see out of back window, greater risk to your car(asset). No way you flip this is it worth the time and effort.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If someone keeps a stock for a natural disaster of water, can goods, etc food expiring isnt a problem.
> 
> Buy initial stock pile and rotate stock out with your regular groceries. Problem solved
> 
> Btw 20 cases of water cant fit inside a prius forget weight. Even if you could manage to fit all in car you will be unable to see out of back window, greater risk to your car(asset). No way you flip this is it worth the time and effort.


My Gawd !

Could you Imagine an ACCIDENT in a water filled Prius !

Man flips his prius and drowns on Main Street today . . .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My bad !
> 
> Caught me trying to short you on water !
> 
> ...


Triple beam...oh no you didn't &#128514;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I


astros1969 said:


> Was doing instant offers at whole foods and saw a stack of cases of water. Figured they just stack them there. Nope. 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight. What kind of maniac orders that much? and whole foods you can quit patting yourself on the back with a sign saying you got rid of straws when you got single-use bottles of water all over the place.


It's supposed to be really hot in Phoenix this summer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If someone keeps a stock for a natural disaster of water, can goods, etc food expiring isnt a problem.
> 
> Buy initial stock pile and rotate stock out with your regular groceries. Problem solved
> 
> Btw 20 cases of water cant fit inside a prius forget weight. Even if you could manage to fit all in car you will be unable to see out of back window, greater risk to your car(asset). No way you flip this is it worth the time and effort.


That's what I do. But that's why I have to buy bottled water every couple of years even though I hate to do it.

I could easily fit it in my Kia soul. But I wouldn't do it.



tohunt4me said:


> My Gawd !
> 
> Could you Imagine an ACCIDENT in a water filled Prius !
> 
> Man flips his prius and drowns on Main Street today . . .


He'd be crushed before he drowned.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Each case on average is just under 30 lbs. For ease of calculations, 20 cases is about 600 lbs.

The point being, if a route has a total of 20 cases of water, there may just be enough room for some additional bags and the driver. You don't need to wonder why dispatch won't remove those 20 cases from a route and they will remove 40 cases of water.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

astros1969 said:


> Was doing instant offers at whole foods and saw a stack of cases of water. Figured they just stack them there. Nope. 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight. What kind of maniac orders that much? and whole foods you can quit patting yourself on the back with a sign saying you got rid of straws when you got single-use bottles of water all over the place.


True 20 bottles might be a lot for a Prius.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Btw 20 cases of water cant fit inside a prius forget weight. Even if you could manage to fit all in car you will be unable to see out of back window, greater risk to your car(asset). No way you flip this is it worth the time and effort.


20 cases can fit in a Prius. Blocking the back window is not illegal nor is unsafe. As long as both of your side mirrors work, blocking the back is no problem at all.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

20 cases of 24 pack 16.9 oz water bottles is 528 pounds. Loading 528 pounds in the rear 1/3 of a Prius is not advisable. A Prius has a total cargo capacity of 800-900 pounds evenly distributed, and that includes any persons. It is called the law of physics. You would most likely be overloading the rear axle, creating potential handling problems including increased braking distances.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

astros1969 said:


> Was doing instant offers at whole foods and saw a stack of cases of water. Figured they just stack them there. Nope. 20 cases going to one stop. Would have declined this as the Prius can't handle that much weight. What kind of maniac orders that much? and whole foods you can quit patting yourself on the back with a sign saying you got rid of straws when you got single-use bottles of water all over the place.


Good luck finding water or toilet paper right now lol.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Good luck finding water or toilet paper right now lol.











picture I took from another gig at Restaurant Depot 
buy all the toilet paper you want clown it's easier for me to lump these boxes around then to lump around cases of tuna


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Coronavirus prepper.


Yep. This pretty much next to the mass ordering of TP. If places like Walmart are restricting customers on TP, they'll be probably rationing out water merchandise next.

For every down on the stock market, there is always an up. On the flip side, business is BOOMING for an employer with a global retail footprint like Amazon....

http://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AMZN/
Despite Besos taking a $200k per share hit on the stock, he's insightful enough to exploit the Corona virus quarantine. Play the temporary economic recession and falling markets to his advantage. Besos is perhaps the only employer who has made it a goal to currently hire 100K workers to date. Just so Amazon can meet consumer demand since ppl are holing up in their residences. Where they've clearly moved on to safely shopping online.

This is now a windfall opportunity for those under employed Uber workers to exploit money making opportunities. Either as a seasonal temp employee with Amazon or free lance with Amazon Flex/Amazon white van ICs. The longer the virus quarantine drags out on a global basis, the more money Flex and Amazon employees will be making.

And oh yes---now is the time to enjoy astronomically reduced gas prices at the pump. Thanks to the drop in global demand for oil prices thanks to the bans on travel and restricted trade. :laugh:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> A WUHAN FLU COVID 19 PREPPER !
> 
> GET USED TO IT !
> 
> ...


I hope you don't sell drugs as a side gig.

Water weighs 8 1/3 lbs per gal and 1 kg per liter.

Most drinking water comes in 16.9 oz./ half litter bottles.

24 bottles ×.05 litter =12litters
12 liters weighs 12 Kg. 
Approx 2.2 lbs per kilogram 
2.2×12= 26.4lbs 
20 x26.4lbs= 528lbs

24bottles x 16.9 Ozs= 405.6 oz. 
405.6oz/128=3.17 gal.
3.17×8.33lbs=26.4lbs.
26.4lbs×20= 528lbs

20 cases is 528 lbs

Now here in my supermarket.the water I buy I get 8 free bottles so its 32 16.9 oz bottles per case

That is 704 lbs per 20 cases.

It is impressive that you can roll a joint in each hand at the same time though.


----------

